# Blend Coffee Lounge



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Blend Coffee Lounge is the sleeker sister to the cozy Blend Coffeehouse on Burnside. A bright open space make a great atmosphere to study, work, visit or catch up on your H.P Lovecraft. Blend is truly a "coffee shop" offering a rotating selection of single origin coffees brewed by the cup. On point and well crafted espresso beverages are available, of course. Check out our blog for current coffee offerings, events, cuppings and a steady stream of barista ramblings.

More...


----------

